# June 15, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: Wardlow Kicking 20 Butts, Hair for a Hair, Ladders, Dax/Ospreay, Miro/Ethan, Toni/Britt, Mox/Tanahashi F2F



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The should have totally called this "The People" vs Wardlow


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Geeee said:


> The should have totally called this "The People" vs Wardlow


Then have Laurinaitis debut for people's power.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I like all those matches except the Wardlow thing. Seems too gimmicky and outlandish, too wwe. 

Ladder match will be great and I expect a title switch.

Jericho-Ortiz, I assume Ortiz wins. Jericho usually cuts his hair short anyway and it’ll be a bigger pop if the bigger star gets the haircut.

Miro/Page, honestly hate to see either guy lose. Both should be pushed to the moon. Page is one of the best mic guys they got and Miro a credible beast.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really feels like they're putting a lot of effort into next week's card which is cool to see. The Ladder match will be insanity. The Wardlow match will be complete bollocks but in the best way. And Jericho vs. Ortiz will be interested as well.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Looks a good show, actually.

I am sure the tag team ladder match is going to be cool and all, but do we really need to see Jeff Hardy continue to kill himself? Also, whilst I want the belts to be on a different team, I hope they don't change hands next week. They had the perfect opportunity to give a new exciting team the belts at the latest PPV and decided against it. You don't have the Hardys win the belts on Dynamite and we don't really need another Bucks run so soon.

Wardlow destroying random jobbers and geeks is what helped get him over so I am sure that'll be a fun segment. But now they've introduced another mid card belt, can we get Wardlow on the path to becoming TNT champion please? 

Actually interested in the hair vs. hair match because I can't really call it. Yes, Jericho is clearly going bald but it's Jericho. The guy synonymous with long hair, yes he had a fewyears of having short hair for a while but bald? Damn. I do hope Ortiz wins though. Just because I think it'd be hilarious for Jericho to show up each week with a different wig and saying how he grew his hair back because he's a wizard.

And we're all on the Miro train, right?! The potential four way at Forbidden Door is going to be great but we really need Miro to win this belt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The guys Wardlow faces will all be indy workers. Yesterday, I saw Curt Gannon and Camaro Jackson (the ZERO1 USA Heavyweight champ) in Smart Mark's group.

Card does indeed look good. It's funny, because I think Road Rager will be the first Dynamite totally unopposed by NBA finals (games are on Monday, Thursday and Friday next week according to the schedule) for a while, while Road Rager 2021 was the first show back on the road away from Daily's.

I also think Jericho may lose his hair because heels usually lose hair v. hair matches.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

It does look like a strong lineup. I agree that Jericho should be the one to lose his hair. It would add a lot more heat to the feud than Ortiz losing his, which no one would really care about.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Wardlow match will be geeky as 20 different people come at him one at a time.

Jeff Hardy will probably do something to ensure he's out for more time.

Good to see Miro back in action though.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Wardlow really running the New Blood Gauntlet





Hair vs hair including a legend with no build, Jeff Hardy dying on air with no build, viagra on a pole match next?

It's crazy the amount of gimmick matches they throw on TV to try and pop a rating.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladder match is a terrible idea. Here is to hoping Jeff isn't taking any stupid bumps even if unlikely because he can't help himself.

Hope they don't do a title switch either. Just put the damn belts on FTR already who can drop them in NYC to Santana and Ortiz come September.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Scuba Steve said:


> Ladder match is a terrible idea. Here is to hoping Jeff isn't taking any stupid bumps even if unlikely because he can't help himself.
> 
> Hope they don't do a title switch either. Just put the damn belts on FTR already who can drop them in NYC to Santana and Ortiz come September.


I'm starting to believe more and more that they're going to go with the Young Bucks winning the belts to drop them to FTR in their rubber match at All Out whilst having Christian turn heel on Jungle Boy in the process.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the wardlow thing, bit of fun never hurt anybody

plus i think there’ll be an angle coming out of it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, KENTA was the 1 of the only 2 members (from the 'main' roster in Japan) of BULLET CLUB to be noticeably absent in NJPW Dominion earlier this morning.

The other absent guy is Juice Robinson due to being sidelined with minor appendicitis for a little while.

Maybe there's a chance that someone like KENTA to make a surprise appearance on Dynamite this upcoming week to hype up Forbidden Door even more; especially after what just happened earlier this morning.

Edit:

I left out Chris Bey as the 3rd absent BULLET CLUB member here for Dominion since he's a wrestler from Impact who's pretty much staying in the United States here.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Bucks are winning the tag titles. At first I thought it was going to be Hardy's, but the news of Jeff being banged up and forbidden door coming up makes me think.. Bucks vs Good Brothers for the PPV. 

If Jeff is good, Hardys should win here and drop the titles to FTR at the next ppv. 

Jericho is losing the match but will escape the hair cut. I'm pretty sure they will save it up for it to happen inside the Wargames. 

Miro is winning. Ethan Page getting tv time is always good. 

Wardlow squash match.. hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Much better lineup than last week that’s for sure.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I like all those matches except the Wardlow thing. Seems too gimmicky and outlandish, too wwe.
> 
> Ladder match will be great and I expect a title switch.
> 
> ...


We have the same opinion on everything. Except I like the Wardlow squash  . For sending him solo as a serious powerhouse and then following it up with a silly gimmick match, I agree that's not the right call. But, I love the goofy stuff.




zkorejo said:


> Bucks are winning the tag titles. At first I thought it was going to be Hardy's, but the news of Jeff being banged up and forbidden door coming up makes me think.. Bucks vs Good Brothers for the PPV.
> 
> If Jeff is good, Hardys should win here and drop the titles to FTR at the next ppv.


The Hardyz recently won some tag title on the Indys, too. I don't see them being AEW tag champs if they're going to fulfill Indy dates. And, I agree - if Jeff is banged up before Forbidden door that's a risky switch. My pick is the Young Bucks, too. Hopefully something with Cristian turning or abandoning Jurassic Express comes from it, too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Much better lineup than last week that’s for sure.


don’t you dare turn face so quick!


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Pretty safe to say the Hardys won't be winning that ladder match now.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

MaseMan said:


> Pretty safe to say the Hardys won't be winning that ladder match now.


Shouldn't even be in it now.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Damn bro.

Who could have foreseen hiring Jeff Hardy after he pulled a weird stunt and then booking him in several dangerous matches in quick succession was a bad idea?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

If Tony was Vince, The Hardys would be rewarded with a tag team titles run just like The DUIsos.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you dare turn face so quick!


after that absolute mess from last week, it’s gonna take a lot for me to turn again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> after that absolute mess from last week, it’s gonna take a lot for me to turn again.


….. i give it 2 weeks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. i give it 2 weeks


We’ll see brother! I hope not. I prefer my heel character.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I'm starting to believe more and more that they're going to go with the Young Bucks winning the belts to drop them to FTR in their rubber match at All Out whilst having Christian turn heel on Jungle Boy in the process.


One caveat : FTR are already number one in the rankings, and All Out would be 10 weeks out. What do they do and where do they go with FTR until they pull the trigger?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> One caveat : FTR are already number one in the rankings, and All Out would be 10 weeks out. What do they do and where do they go with FTR until they pull the trigger?


I'd just put FTR in this ladder match and take The Hardys out. Pull the trigger on FTR now


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I'd just put FTR in this ladder match and take The Hardys out. Pull the trigger on FTR now


Or......book an interesting story and don't rely on an overly dangerous gimmick match on free TV with one week's build.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> Or......book an interesting story and don't rely on an overly dangerous gimmick match on free TV with one week's build.


I sort of agree that AEW has been doing these matches too often but they've already advertised the ladder match, so I doubt they would just cancel it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ladder match no longer being advertised.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536447846773293058


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I sort of agree that AEW has been doing these matches too often but they've already advertised the ladder match, so I doubt they would just cancel it.


The way Khan's handled Jeff Hardy has really soured me on this entire company. Well soured isn't right. More like the blatant incompetency has caused me to stop going easy on everything, because that's easier and has less confrontation across the entire internet.

This guy was really about to book a 44 year old addict who's falling apart into a ladder match a few weeks after a major concussion with one week's build.

edit: Sorry for getting so in my feelings about this.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Ladder match no longer being advertised.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536447846773293058


Not surprising. It wouldn't have been a good idea to go forward with the match involving the Hardys.

One of the fun things about AEW is the fact they aum to give us bangers on television each week so I hope they do go ahead with the ladder match, whether it's 2 on 2 or adding a third team in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If there are storyline plans for FTR's next title win, then they could just add the Lucha Brothers into this match and it'd be better than it would've been with the Hardys. Plus there is history (long-time feud with the Bucks, dropped the belts to Jurassics). Or just do straight up Bucks vs. Jurassics I guess. I'd put the belts back on the Bucks.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> If there are storyline plans for FTR's next title win, then they could just add the Lucha Brothers into this match and it'd be better than it would've been with the Hardys. Plus there is history (long-time feud with the Bucks, dropped the belts to Jurassics). Or just do straight up Bucks vs. Jurassics I guess. I'd put the belts back on the Bucks.


The tag belts definitely need a shake-up.

Nothing wrong with Jurassic Express as a tag team, they put on great matches, but they lack everything else to really be champions. It really is time to pull the trigger on the Christian heel turn and just have him cost them the belts tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why cancel the entire match? Just take the Hardys off the match.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> If Tony was Vince, The Hardys would be rewarded with a tag team titles run just like The DUIsos.


Because they acknowledged the tribal chieftess!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536510122683297792

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This show looks bad now since Jeff screwed up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This show looks bad now since Jeff screwed up.


Agree. Card now looks like crap.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

This card still looks great and i will still watch the show. I know they'll come up with some good replacements.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536510122683297792
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeff screwed Jeff.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

People complaining about the card now Jeff isn't able to kill himself in a ladder match. 

Only for the same people to complain about the booker who would have booked it. 

This place is wild.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> People complaining about the card now Jeff isn't able to kill himself in a ladder match.
> 
> Only for the same people to complain about the booker who would have booked it.
> 
> This place is wild.


We’re joking. Maybe don’t take everything so seriously.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> We’re joking. Maybe don’t take everything so seriously.


Of course you are.

You've been called out on your hypocritical nonsense and now you're backtracking. 

Are you going to stop watching again?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Of course you are.
> 
> You've been called out on your hypocritical nonsense and now you're backtracking.
> 
> Are you going to stop watching again?


Thanks for asking. I’ll watch it and make sure to let you know how awful the show was.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Stuff happens.

It happens in every promotion, big or small. When they do, the booker simply pivots and adjusts on the fly.

Unfortunately, AEW has had to pivot a lot in recent weeks. It’s affected everything from the “Forbidden Door” PPV to (possibly) title changes.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Thanks for asking. I’ll watch it and make sure to let you know how awful the show was.


I wouldn't expect anything less from anything more disappointing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> People complaining about the card now Jeff isn't able to kill himself in a ladder match.
> 
> Only for the same people to complain about the booker who would have booked it.
> 
> This place is wild.


Hi Erik!




Erik. said:


> This is CM Punk dressed up as Sting fighting Dax Harwood dressed as a banana.
> 
> Wrestling is wild man.





Erik. said:


> With Antonio Brown too.
> 
> Wild.





Erik. said:


> Imagine if someone told you a few months back that an AEW midcarder would go to WWE and beat their top man.
> 
> Wrestling is wild.





Erik. said:


> Hence, wrestling is wild.


---

You've come back!

Wild.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hi Erik!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hi Erik!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ay?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

JasmineAEW said:


> Stuff happens.
> 
> It happens in every promotion, big or small. When they do, the booker simply pivots and adjusts on the fly.
> 
> Unfortunately, AEW has had to pivot a lot in recent weeks. It’s affected everything from the “Forbidden Door” PPV to (possibly) title changes.


It must be harder to pivot effectively when the owner is working in two other organisations while also running everything in AEW.

AEW is basically a part-time hobby for the owner/booker/creative team/writer/etc so when something unexpected does crop up, AEW is just never going to deliver an alternative plan to the same standard they otherwise could've been delivering if they were full-time. 

It is what it is


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This show looks bad now since Jeff screwed up.


With The Hardys off the card, maybe someone who can actually walk can get on the show


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wonder what they'll replace the ladder match with then. 

Part of me honestly though is okay with them maybe coming up with something and not advertising it prior. I kind of prefer if they only advertise bigger matches or segments instead of advertising every single match and segment days prior. People are more likely to tune out of lower card segments if they know it'll happen beforehand.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t see why they can’t just do Bucks vs JE, it would be better anyway.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to see Wardlow kill 20 bitches. 

That'll be fun. 

As for the Ladder match, I was dreading it because Jeff is NOT in good shape, so his arrest changing it up might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I want to see Wardlow kill 20 bitches.
> 
> That'll be fun.
> 
> As for the Ladder match, I was dreading it because Jeff is NOT in good shape, so his arrest changing it up might be a blessing in disguise.


Yeah if I'm honest, Jeff Hardy's bump card is more than full. Time for him to move onto the next stage of his life...after he gets out of prison.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Maybe they should insert Christian as Matt's partner. In essence, he can cut a promo beforehand mentioning how he wants JB and Luchasauras to be the GOAT tag team, and to be the best you have to beat the best. Hardys and E&C represent the true GOATs of ladder matches, and iron sharpens iron.


He can also mention reluctantance as he doesn't truly trust Matt. Could be a good way to add tension between Christian and Jurassic Express. 

Alternatively, they could always pivot back to Gangrel for a one off. He was just involved with the Bucks and Hardys.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Maybe they should insert Christian as Matt's partner. In essence, he can cut a promo beforehand mentioning how he wants JB and Luchasauras to be the GOAT tag team, and to be the best you have to beat the best. Hardys and E&C represent the true GOATs of ladder matches, and iron sharpens iron.
> 
> 
> He can also mention reluctantance as he doesn't truly trust Matt. Could be a good way to add tension between Christian and Jurassic Express.
> ...


If they aren't going to add FTR then they should just leave it as a 2v2 match. If they want to keep FTR focused on the NJPW guys and not take a loss, then add Starks/Hobbs to the match since they are ranked.

Last week's rankings:
1) FTR
2) Moxley/Danielson - Danielson injury
3) The Hardys - Obviously this isn't happening
4) Hobbs/Starks
5) Young Bucks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holeeee shit!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536812472333647872Should be a great match at least


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Card is lit.

Ortiz vs. Jericho, Jurassics vs. Bucks, Ospreay vs. Dax, All Ego vs. Miro and Wardlow vs. 20 jabronies.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dax Harwood vs Will Ospreay is going to bang SO HARD!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Holeeee shit!
> 
> View attachment 125080


Bit of a follow up from Rampage. If Ospreay wins, would it be the first W for NJPW in a singles match in AEW

Edit: now that I think of it, Jay White beat Trent on Rampage once


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good lord, he's only gone and stacked it.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m really curious as to what the Ospreay-Dax match I’ll lead to. Ospreay currently does Not have an opponent for Forbidden Door.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tag title match became much less interesting (change is understandable of course), but I'm hyped for Miro/Ethan Page and Wardlow/Black Shirted Security guards should be a fun time.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m really curious as to what the Ospreay-Dax match I’ll lead to. Ospreay currently does Not have an opponent for Forbidden Door.


If only NJPW and DDT have a little agreement for just this time and book Ospreay vs Takeshita at FD.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - stacked as fuck


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Ladder match honestly looks better now that we don't have to worry about the Hardys involved in intricate and dangerous spots. Wardlow killing 20 Security Geeks will be stupid pro wrestling fun. Jericho vs. Ortiz I think can be solid. Dax vs. Ospreay should be really good. And Ethan vs. Miro could also be solid.

As for Toni vs. Britt, well, I just hope it's better than their 1st go round.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Show ‘em Tony 😍


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536842229406347265


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> If only NJPW and DDT have a little agreement for just this time and book Ospreay vs Takeshita at FD.


That would be such an awesome match. I kind of hope he faces the winner of the All-Atlantic 4 way at All Out.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I do wonder if the All-Atlantic belt is one that does tours of duties in other promotions worldwide. It'll get eye's on the AEW name in other promotions. It won't surprise me if someone from DDT or NJPW wins it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Holeeee shit!
> 
> View attachment 125080


Boring, Dax fighting a scrub


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This card might be the best pure wrestling card they’ve ever had for a Dynamite.

Page v Miro
Dax v Ospreay
Bucks v Jurassic Express
Jericho v Ortiz
Wardlow v 20 geeks
Brit v Storm

I’d lead off the show with Jericho/Ortiz. The fun gimmick match. Main Event I hope is Bucks/Jurassic Express getting 20 minutes


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Wonder what surprises the night may have in store that could be setting up other FD matches.

Perhaps a Switchblade or Okada appearance?


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Card looks superb, I’ll be avoiding the results for this one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536842229406347265


this is gonna be one stacked night

so far there is nothing i DON’T want to see

that hasn‘t happened in some time with the over-involvement of Hardy’s or Undisputed Era or a heatless womens match


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Ethan Page is one of the best promos in wrestling. 

"Jesus wears a cross with Ethan Page on it"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wonder what surprises the night may have in store that could be setting up other FD matches.
> 
> Perhaps a Switchblade or Okada appearance?


I'll go with any of the following 4 NJPW stars in Tetsuya Naito, Jay White, Zack Sabre Jr., or KENTA making potential surprise appearances tonight.

They might save Kazuchika Okada for next week on a less stacked card.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Good lord, he's only gone and stacked it.
> 
> View attachment 125088



Toni Storm gotta' win. They teased Toni vs Rosa last week, it's too soon for Britt to get back in the title scene, and Toni needs her win back after losing to Britt in the Owen Hart tournament 

I just wonder if Toni will win clean, or if Hayter (or someone) costs britt the match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Toni Storm gotta' win. They teased Toni vs Rosa last week, it's too soon for Britt to get back in the title scene, and Toni needs her win back after losing to Britt in the Owen Hart tournament
> 
> I just wonder if Toni will win clean, or if Hayter (or someone) costs britt the match


 Whoa whoa. Slow down. Branching storylines and multiple feuds in the women's division?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Card looks amazing and now I'm much more excited for tonight's Dynamite. Harwood vs Ospreay could easily end up being a 4-star+ match if it's given enough time. Same with the ladder match...I'd been looking forward to the three-way, but it's probably going to be for the best that the Hardys aren't in it now (and obviously Jeff's DUI forced that issue). 

Moxley and Tanahashi confrontation could be interesting. I hope we get more than a staredown. Am I crazy, or could Tanahashi actually win the Interim championship at Forbidden Door? It would kind of explain the sudden introduction of the All-Atlantic Title, if Tana is going to be taking AEW's World Championship overseas for a while.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> I'll go with any of the following 4 NJPW stars in Tetsuya Naito, Jay White, Zack Sabre Jr., or KENTA making potential surprise appearances tonight.
> 
> They might save Kazuchika Okada for next week on a less stacked card.


Or some could show up on Rampage, be it live in front of the audience or in a prerecorded backstage segment.

I am guessing White has a segment somewhere tonight to begin building whatever match their Champion will be a part of.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are 0-2 against the Bucks in AEW.

First defeat was at All Out 2020 and second an AEW Tag Title match on Dynamite #98 (same show as MJF vs. Jericho in Jericho's final labour).

Wins and losses are usually traded over time, so it'll be interesting to see if the Bucks go 3-0 or put over yet another team after FTR and Hardys.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mox and Tanahasi face off I’m really looking forward to. Right now I’m really only into it because it’s Mox in a title match. Hoping this segment gives me more to get into this program. Tanahasi particularly I want to see how he comes off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dunno why Blake Christian is promoting Dynamite. Could be because of Will Ospreay, who led him to a ridiculously good match on Warrior Wrestling a few months back. Blake worked a couple of Dark tapings and was on the last ROH PPV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537117530027962370
So far, over 4,500 tickets have been sold for tonight's show. That'll put them in between RAW (which did 4,000) and Smackdown (which is at 4,900) for the main American shows this week if it stays that way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Dunno why Blake Christian is promoting Dynamite. Could be because of Will Ospreay, who led him to a ridiculously good match on Warrior Wrestling a few months back. Blake worked a couple of Dark tapings and was on the last ROH PPV.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537117530027962370
> So far, over 4,500 tickets have been sold for tonight's show. That'll put them in between RAW (which did 4,000) and Smackdown (which is at 4,900) for the main American shows this week if it stays that way.


Blake Christian is an awesome wrestler but may have the worst look in wrestling. Very tragic combination lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Stacked card. Just what they needed after last week's episode.

Dax vs Ospreay will be a great match, but they'll both walk out carrying championships from outside promotions to the ring. I really hope they're smarter about how they portray all these different titles on TV this week, and especially with the character justifications for pursing one title and not another.



Prized Fighter said:


> Ethan Page is one of the best promos in wrestling.
> 
> "Jesus wears a cross with Ethan Page on it"


That Miro/Ethan promo is outstanding, I expect some of it will also air on Dynamite. All Ego might eventually have to turn on his friend to get what he wants...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they should just put the belts on The Young Bucks. I heard a rumor that The Hardys were gonna win the belts tonight, which makes me ill to think about. Like why? The AEW tag team division is stacked with great tag teams in their prime, some of which have matches to decide "the best tag team in the world" where neither team is the AEW tag team champions.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ya'll so excited about Dax vs Ospray. Isn't Dax a tag-team guy? He's gonna' lose obviously


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They need to add a Max Caster match so he can spit some lines about the new Vince story.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537192490587066368


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

redban said:


> Ya'll so excited about Dax vs Ospray. Isn't Dax a tag-team guy? He's gonna' lose obviously


Whoever would be facing Ospreay in his first AEW singles match would most certainly be losing. What's important here is that it will be a fantastic match. They've already established that Dax can "go" in singles competition.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hayter costs Britt the match setting up there split its time Hayter gets out on her own.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm like at least 80% confident that we'll get at least 1 surprise NJPW debut/appearance tonight since Hiroshi Tanahashi and Will Ospreay are already advertised for tonight.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm like at least 80% confident that we'll get at least 1 surprise NJPW debut/appearance tonight since Hiroshi Tanahashi and Will Ospreay are already advertised for tonight.


Bah Gawd That's Yoshi-Hashi's Music!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm putting some pizza in the oven and expecting fucking madman Tony Khan to give us a legendary night of wrestling as a tribute to Mr316.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I'm putting some pizza in the oven and expecting fucking madman Tony Khan to give us a legendary night of wrestling as a tribute to Mr316.


please turn heel and face at least twice in honour of the big dawg Mr316


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yikes, this show is going to be embarrassing! Definitely not going to watch it!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I just wanted an Andrade and Naito reunion.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good card btw, this show should be fantastic! Thank you, Tony!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> I just wanted an Andrade and Naito reunion.


There's always next year


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Almost showtime folks!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

First Dynamite in the Post Jeffrey Nero Hardy era is about to begin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok… so I am going to watch this live for the first time in ages

how does this work now @Chelsea / @Adapting 

i hold the Remote in my right hand and dick in the left?

its all very new to me


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok… so I am going to watch this live for the first time in ages
> 
> how does this work now @Chelsea / @Adapting
> 
> ...


I'm holding my knockers in my right hand and my honeypot in my left hand


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Nevermind....lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok… so I am going to watch this live for the first time in ages
> 
> how does this work now @Chelsea / @Adapting
> 
> ...


Dick in the left, dick in the right, tits in the face


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait… is it bad if it turns purple?

do i remove the choker or keep it on till Wardlows match?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho can’t shave his head. He needs that hair to be the frontman for Fozzy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I swear I saw Harry Styles singing Judas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE WIZARD


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

He's gonna need Judas on his scalp after this.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spords ennertainers


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddie Kingston but no Santana. Guess he is gone


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

IT'S STING.

wait that's Ortiz nvm


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I'm holding my knockers in my right hand and my honeypot in my left hand


Is it normal when i twist my thumb just so, that I get a strange metallic taste in my mouth and there’s rainbows in my Vision?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Santana not even mentioned by the commentary team either. 😔


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ortiz losing because look at how his hair is. Easy to cut LOL Good job


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jericho looks great. Gotta give him credit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Ortiz losing because look at how his hair is. Easy to cut LOL Good job


also, bald seems like a look Ortiz would rock on purpose


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What kind of pin attempt was that? Ortiz looked like he died on top of Jericho.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

6 minutes in and a commercial already? wtf


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS SONNY KISS STUFF!? OMFG IM DONE...GOODNIGHT YALL LMAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Eddie Kingston but no Santana. Guess he is gone





3venflow said:


> Santana not even mentioned by the commentary team either. 😔


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

More wokeness in AEW now


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That sonny kiss stuff was cringe


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Eww.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Geeee said:


> also, bald seems like a look Ortiz would rock on purpose


Yeah Jericho would look soooo ridiciouls at this age bald lol id be shocked if they do it too him


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That commercial was pretty gay


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The true coffin drop.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess one possibility is that Jericho has some experimental hair replacement procedure that requires him to shave


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jericho is losing this - I can’t be the only one that noticed his growing bald spot during Anarchy in the Arena

i’m guessing shave and then hair replacement during his off period


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm afraid that Ortiz as a solo act will be in Dark purgatory. Think he should get another tag partner


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Jericho could suit a shaved head tbh.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I'm afraid that Ortiz as a solo act will be in Dark purgatory. Think he should get another tag partner


He's been in purgatory hes entire AEW run nothing new.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Put Regal on commentary full time please


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What if they turn on Aubrey Edwards and shave her head instead.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oracle said:


> He's been in purgatory hes entire AEW run nothing new.


You’re saying that as he’s in the first match of the night

and after he was in Anarchy in the Arena

this thing that titles = relevance is silly


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Good match tbh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SANTANA!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Has Jericho made anyone tap with the Walls of Jericho recently? Is that even a finisher anymore?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dumb....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Santana!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That near fall was so epic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> Has Jericho made anyone tap with the Walls of Jericho recently? Is that even a finisher anymore?


A common theme across the board now. Very few finishers are protected unfortunately.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm certain that was Sammy Guevara


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

And who is that masked guy????


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fuego Del Sol is still employed?

Ah Sammy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

they are really getting that dork Fuego involved?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

LOL Jericho was not shaving his head.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Maybe it was Fuego 2?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

It was so good until Fuego got involved. 

ffs.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That's sammy lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard winning is what's best for business!

And another sports-entertainer joins him!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am convinced Tony has hired Vince Russo lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I actually don't mind that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What the actual Fuck FUEGO!!

Sammy’s friend!!

that is sammy!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


@Chelsea be like:


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I was about to say, when did Fuego Del Sol gain like 40 pounds


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was awesome! I knew it was Sammy but still a great angle


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

__





Loading…






www.ticketmaster.com





Jericho gotta’ tour the country with Fozzy in September. He can’t be bald. His image is important


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That is a GREAT swerve!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> It was so good until Fuego got involved.
> 
> ffs.


Sammy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are they gonna rename to the Inner Circle again? I think it's a good move to reset Sammy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Now Ortiz is a bald geek.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool? not like we haven't seen this shit before. 

boring


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, that was for nothing if Jericho doesn't get his hair shaved.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Probably a good thing they put Sammy back with Jericho because we saw how bad it got with him away from Jericho.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly Ortiz looks better without hair


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kingston has offered to take his place


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

I hate Eddie Kingston. As a wrestler and as a person. So annoying


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ortiz shaves like I do. Always getting open wounds


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So JAS is Inner Circle without Santana & Ortiz who got replaced by Garcia & 2.0


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Did y'all really think Jericho was actually shaving his head?! lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sammy reuniting with Jericho and Hager to make the JAS become The Inner Semicircle.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO Well Wardlow is now a fucking geek


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BLOOD AND GUTS!
BLOOD AND GUTS!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ortiz pulled a Raven lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This storyline is dumb


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ortiz cut himself with the shaver


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Did y'all really think Jericho was actually shaving his head?! lmao


That would have been awesome, he looked good with short hair.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time for the clusterfuck


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wardlow needs a song with the same tempo as the "Wardlow" chants


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Adapting said:


>


One of the greatest father-son relationships in the history of our industry. :]


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Good god Sammy has the most punchable face I’ve probably ever seen on a wrestler. He was born to be a heel.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

W
A
R
D
L
O
W


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Sounds like Napalm Death


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that a new entrance theme for Wardlow?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wardlow!

Chokers tighter bois!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Goldb…er…Wardlow! Wardlow! Wardlow!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This match is going to be so stupid but so entertainingly stupid.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lol what is this even ?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> W
> A
> R
> D
> ...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sammy coming back to the nest after floundering on his own.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

20 guys twice the size of Adam Cole


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don’t think there’s much heat for this judging from the crowd


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This is such a mess. This reminds me of that nonsensical Kevin Nash gauntlet match from WCW 20 years ago.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

technically the face down guys are not eliminated


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

what the hell is going on?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Dumb

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I want to see Ryback come out and rip Wardlow's head off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wardlow’s endurance should never be questioned. He’s an absolute machine.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think these are legal pinfalls, lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I dont think Jericho and Sammy ever had a full falling out. Sammy just kinda walked away in disgust when Jericho was arguing with Ortiz/Santana.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This is like a comedy version of that corridor scene in Oldboy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd pop for Tyson Tomko. He was Kid Rock's security guard wasn't he?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

This ring announcer sounds like Kayla lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't get the point of this either.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dub fans genuinely shit on Brock for being repetitive.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow 100-0


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Is this what Vince is doing to all the females in his company?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oracle said:


> what the hell is going on?


Pissbreak.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crowd dont even care for this


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is stupid


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If Wardlow doesn't squash Scorpio, this is all for nothing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Get the gasoline


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This has gone on too long


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This ain't it Tony.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This case is dismissed LMAOOO man this is cringe


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, that wasn't it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well that was.....something. I don't know what, but it was something.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Who actually didn’t see Khan ruining Wardlow?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AEW about to bury UFC? 🤣


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t think the fans know who Matt Hughes and Woodley are


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude they already did a storyline like this with Dans fighters..


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Woodley got knocked out by a YouTuber


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt Hughes got in a brutal accident with a train. He definitely will not be getting physical


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Matt Hughes is an IRL piece of shit. I hope Wardlow paralyzes him.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That was the best technical wrestling match I've ever seen. 🤣


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Tyrone Woodley? NOW thats a REAL GO AWAY HEAT GOD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What the fuck is this, lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Matt Hughes looks like he can barely even walk straight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Better than expected. I was surprised to see Wardlow not get totally gassed out.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Not sure about this new screamo theme.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow vs Junior dos Santos soon?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think these are legal pinfalls, lmao


Its legal… IN WARDLOWSSSS WOOOORRRRLLLDDDDDD


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Wait a min here, I thought Hughes was in a coma?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Matt Hughes looks like he can barely even walk straight.


I was about to say…does he have stability issues or is he wasted? He had a weird glazed over smirk on his face for half that segment.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> I was surprised to see Wardlow not get totally gassed out.


He stayed almost completely stationary while people ran into his elbows and clotheslines and he lifted guys at times. Only way he wouldn't get gassed there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Matt Hughes' FW Dan The Man cut that promo:










And no Tony, having Scorpio Sky go through a heel-face revolving door *will not* cure his terminal status as a chocolate vanilla midget.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just waiting for Max Caster's rap in light of this WWE/Vince scandal. Is he gonna be on tonight?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> I was about to say…does he have stability issues or is he wasted? He had a weird glazed over smirk on his face for half that segment.


He was hit by a train.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dude they already did a storyline like this with Dans fighters..


Yes, then again the wardlow story was basically a rehash of the mjf story


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wardlow vs 40 guys next week


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Honey Bucket said:


> I was about to say…does he have stability issues or is he wasted? He had a weird glazed over smirk on his face for half that segment.


Poor dude was in a train accident last year. Plus add in all those knockouts late in his career.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> He was hit by a train.


So was Elias and Ryker.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> I'm just waiting for Max Caster's rap in light of this WWE/Vince scandal. Is he gonna be on tonight?


What happened with Vince???


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Billy GOAT time!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> He was hit by a train.


Can’t believe he would do that!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> What happened with Vince???


Give that a read bud: WSJ: WWE Board Probes Secret $3 Million Hush Pact by CEO...


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Barely a reaction for Osprey


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OSPREAY TIME!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BILLY GOAT!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I like Will Ospreay’s ‘Rod and Emu’ coat.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crowd isn’t reacting. They don’t know this dude


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Will Ospreay


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ospreay lets FN GO!!!!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Ockap said:


> Poor dude was in a train accident last year. Plus add in all those knockouts late in his career.


I didn't know that and was thinking to myself why would they send Hughes out there looking like he can't walk or really move. Then I was reading he was paralyzed for quite sometime and needed tons of rehab to learn how to walk, talk, and everything else. That really sucks what happened to him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol…. Billy did the Kenny gesture to start the match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> What happened with Vince???


I'm sure you'll find the thread.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Really want to give this show a chance because WWE is so dismal, but they start the show with ancient Jericho in some dumb gimmick match and follow it up with a showcase of Wardlow powerbombing a billion fake security guards?

I swear these companies are competing for who can be worse. Back to hockey.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ospreay vs bald CAW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The promotion isn't called IWGP, Tony. You'd think someone would've briefed him by now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FTR’s booking since Wrestlemania weekend has been a fucking disgrace. They were so damn hot.

Why is Dax selected to job to the Japan guy? What the fuck?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Billy sells like a fucking beast


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> The promotion isn't called IWGP, Tony. You'd think someone would've briefed him by now.



Indy Wrestling Geek Promotion?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that was a pretty funny spot where Ospreay tried to escape a headlock by grabbing Dax's hair


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Crowd loves Ospreay.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bald FTR’s knee was in snap-city position.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Indy Wrestling Geek Promotion?


International Wrestling Grand Prix. Don't think indies can do 30,000+ crowds.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fire match up so far. Dax really got what it takes to be a top guy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't mind either guy here, but why the fuck do they keep saying dream match? What wrestling fan dreamed of this matchup for years exactly?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s a pity this show is called Road Rager after what Jeff Hardy did.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

redban said:


> Crowd isn’t reacting. They don’t know this dude


Crowd not reacting… followed by massive Ospreay chants

Lolfuckinghellllolll


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

By the way, if anyone was confused by the Wardlow match; they were doing the Elimination match style that NJPW uses (which is winning by pinfall, submission, OR being tossed over the top rope).



FrankieDs316 said:


> Barely a reaction for Osprey


Yep, even though Will Ospreay is getting loud 50/50 reactions with Dax Harwood here; he's 'barely' getting a reaction for sure


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m having problems with my FITE streaming.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I don't mind either guy here, but why the fuck do they keep saying dream match? What wrestling fan dreamed of this matchup for years exactly?


What even is a 'dream match' in 2022 anyways?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

postmoderno said:


> Really want to give this show a chance because WWE is so dismal, but they start the show with ancient Jericho in some dumb gimmick match and follow it up with a showcase of Wardlow powerbombing a billion fake security guards?
> 
> I swear these companies are competing for who can be worse. Back to hockey.


I know a bunch of indy wrestlers and like half of them are actually security guards LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rest holds during commercials. AEW learned well from WWE. 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I don't mind either guy here, but why the fuck do they keep saying dream match? What wrestling fan dreamed of this matchup for years exactly?


There is always some weirdo that comes up with stuff like this


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

My son said Dax could be Snow Cone Sam Houston.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ospreay really toned down his flippy shit and is a true pro wrestler now. Good on him trying to preserve his body in the long run.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Will Ocean Spray is a beast


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ospreay doing RVD levels of selling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ospreay always bumps like a freak to make the babyfaces look great.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ospreay makes me think of Ocean Spray. Cranberry juice is one of those things I hated as a kid, but that's really grown on me as an adult.

This match sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> What even is a 'dream match' in 2022 anyways?


Two guys of similar styles or prolific personalities that never wrestled. There's still a ton of dream matches to be had.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:^)


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ospreay really toned down his flippy shit and is a true pro wrestler now. Good on him trying to preserve his body in the long run.


Dax is a really good opponent for him because he has to actually wrestle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fans loving this awesome match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I love counter wresting


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This is one of the best matches I’ve seen in a very long time. They gotta sign this guy.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

These two are so good. I love this shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ospreay is really fucking good. Reminds me of Kenny Omega and AJ Styles


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I love counter wresting


Then you must be a huge Jay White fan. 😏


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well I am actually impressed this match is amazing


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

RAINMAKER


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus Christ, Ospreay can fucking sell.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is some high level of wrestling. A great advertisement for the PPV.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is crazy good


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ospreay's flipping power bomb was the coolest move I've seen in a minute


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WOW, that match was fucking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ospreay is easily the best dude from NPJW so far!!! Not even close IMO


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Such an amazing match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nearly every AEW TV match goes 20 minutes and is just a non stop near fall fest. Boring as fuck.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Excellent match there. Glad I stayed tuned in for it.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

That match was great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuck - 5* 5* 5*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Every match must have a clusterfuck aftermath.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Fucking incredible


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Edge of your seat stuff


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy shit that was a crazy pop for OC.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh this fucking cunt.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG this episode is Meltzer wet dream lmao


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wrestling Forum's favorite wrestler is back.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The end credits of Fight Club


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Cornette hit piece incoming


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Ospreay reminds me a lot of Omega.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

YESSSSS!!! FUCKK YESSSSS!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Orange Cassidy is still a great opponent for Will Ospreay!

Watch this match-up potentially steal the show at Forbidden Door


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

OC VS BILLY GOATTTT!!

FUCCCCKKKKKKK YESSSSSSS


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Orange fucking Cassidy


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Are those professional wrestlers or the staff at my local diner?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Never forget - Orange Cassidy is one of two people who have beaten that juggernaut Adam Cole


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Cassidy is so fucking over. A welcomed sight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ospreay would make OC look great, but that is about 50th on my list of potential Will vs AEW matches. He did say he wants an AEW original though...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a cool stare down. Amazing match and post match segment. Cassidy is back!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> Never forget - Orange Cassidy is one of two people who have beaten that juggernaut Adam Cole


No kickouts after the hug of death.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

captainzombie said:


> I didn't know that and was thinking to myself why would they send Hughes out there looking like he can't walk or really move. Then I was reading he was paralyzed for quite sometime and needed tons of rehab to learn how to walk, talk, and everything else. That really sucks what happened to him.


Woodley and Hughes were out there for the hometown pop. I doubt AEW does anything with them as an angle


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

the match was awesome. oc is still cool. but please, who really wants to see rocky romero?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OC with FTR is Jim Cornette's Forbidden Door.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Ospreay reminds me a lot of Omega. He’s one hell of a talent


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The greatness of Orange Cassidy will not be denied any longer!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will the Ace have a translator? I don't think his English is great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 125268


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Crowd looks like they are over the “Wild Thing” theme.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That Dax/Ospreay match was great.

Also, Tana is really cute. Maybe I should start watching NJPW


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley is the right guy here to promote this match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tanahashi’s response: INDEEEEEEEED.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This just feels big time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Tanahashi gonna cut a promo in English


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We've seen Tana, Ospreay and Jay, but still not the biggest deal, Okada. Or Naito.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm I thought they would use this opportunity to quietly separate Tay and Sammy on-screen


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moxley really have to carry that promo. Lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Can Tanahashi speak English?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard is back!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> We've seen Tana, Ospreay and Jay, but still not the biggest deal, Okada. Or Naito.


All I wanna see is Naito... maybe he comes out to challenge Andrade???


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho bailing out Tanahashi from having to cut a real promo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Sammy wearing Bayley pants? 😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> Can Tanahashi speak English?


No.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DESPY!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome promo from Mox.

Man, Jericho really isn't needed here though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh wow, they got El Desperado on the show here 

Edit:

Lance Archer and El Desperado are members of Suzuki-gun btw.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Sammy wearing Bayley pants? 😂


Well if you watched the show earlier he pretended to be fuego del sol.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> We've seen Tana, Ospreay and Jay, but still not the biggest deal, Okada. Or Naito.


Adam Page is gonna talk tonight. Cole will probably interrupt. Okada’s name will likely come up


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh look! Lance's billionth heel turn


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Tay is in JAS, I guess Jamie Hayter COULD join BCC and get the ladies in Blood and Guts


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DUDE this is terrible


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its just the Inner Circle though! Except just without the LAX jobbers 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Book Despy vs Darby


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lance Archer is AEW's Big Show


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awesome promo from Mox.
> 
> Man, Jericho really isn't needed here though.


The way Tanahashi speaks, I think Jericho was necessary. Jericho had to repeat “Shut up” because some people in audience didn’t make out what Tana said


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sick of Jericho being everywhere like Cole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good to see Lance Archer too btw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537238118533058560
*Literally no one wants Jericho here.*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sex anytime?!!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Few notes:

Tay looks hot as fuck.

Wheeler Useless.

Dax with OC, giving a thumbs up will give Jim Cornette a stroke.

Sammy joining Jericho was a great move. Sammy heeling it up is awesome


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> DUDE this is terrible


Agree


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> DUDE this is terrible



Every segment so far has been tons of people in or outside the ring. 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah this PPV is gonna be a bunch of bullshit tags so no one has to take Ls lmao.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> Good to see Lance Archer too btw


Don't care for him he makes way too many face and heel turns


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The typical NJPW multi tag team rubbish


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> If Tay is in JAS, I guess Jamie Hayter COULD join BCC and get the ladies in Blood and Guts


She really could use a change of scenery.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i was hoping to hear more than "SHUT UP" from Tanahashi but i guess that's good enough lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Every segment doesn't need to end in a brawl Tony, come on man.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Tay join The Inner Semicircle alongside Samuel. Definitely eases up its status as a sausage fest and her lewd and lascivious PDAs with Sammy always make me chuckle due to how cheesy they are.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Clusterfuck with Wardlow. Clusterfuck after Dax/Will. Clusterfuck with Tana/Mox/JAS. I see a trend here and it's not good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Khan will do the unthinkable and make Tanahash interim world champ.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wheeler Yuta needs to lay his shit in more. He was “pounding” the guys back like he wasn’t on national tv. Give the guy 4-5 real sounding/looking shots.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Don't care for him he makes way too many face and heel turns



AEW’s Big Show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go DARBY!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Khan will do the unthinkable and make Tanahash interim world champ.


That would suck 💀


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Every segment so far has been tons of people in or outside the ring. 🤣


Not even kidding this is giving TNA Vince russo vibes....I mean I'd even go as far as saying they seem more like WWE than AEW these days. I guess Tony forgot being the difference instead of the same ol BS


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Look! Video packages!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Khan will do the unthinkable and make Tanahash interim world champ.


I actually think it would be interesting to have him be interim champion. If Punk is able to return not long after Forbidden Door (and beat Tana), then I would let Tana win at Forbidden Door


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mox promo was awesome.

Jericho promo and the beatdown felt so... random. Like, it's not because Mox was tied into the BCC recently but they really didn't need to have Jericho set up his match here. It kinda buried the Interim World Title match. Then Jericho and the new members get run off/beat up anyway which doesn't make them look any better.

Really confusing segment. Confusing in why do all that? Keep it simple, Mox and Tanahashi. Jericho later sets up the 6-man tag in a backstage promo.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Khan will do the unthinkable and make Tanahash interim world champ.


Its not impossible depends how long Punk is out for I guess.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oracle said:


> The typical NJPW multi tag team rubbish


I'm fine with the undercard having novelty tags as long as there are about four big singles. It's the first of many crossover events and doesn't need to be a 5 hour marathon like DoN with 12 matches.

Danielson vs ZSJ and an Okada match need to be added though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Is Tanahashi gonna cut a promo in English


I guess two words is all he learned, but he at least he sounds better than .........


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh look! Lance's billionth heel turn


Lance has never been a face

there was just a time he got some good crowd reactions


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Well if you watched the show earlier he pretended to be fuego del sol.


Thats kind of ame. I thought it maybe it could of been some sort of tribute to the Macho Man much like Bayley does but wtf is a Fuego Del Sol? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh look! Lance's billionth heel turn


Lance is competing with Mr. 316 for face and heel turns


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tanahashi's promo


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I guess two words is all he learned, but he at least he sounds better than .........
> 
> 
> View attachment 125269


Its Tanahashi! He's Asuka! 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Its not impossible depends how long Punk is out for I guess.


Tana is in the G1 so the belt would be off TV for awhile. It would keep the AEW name going around NJPW still.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I'm fine with the undercard having novelty tags as long as there are about four big singles. It's the first of many crossover events and doesn't need to be a 5 hour marathon like Don with 12 matches.
> 
> Danielson vs ZSJ and an Okada match need to be added though.


This would not even be that different from the layout of a typical AEW PPV. They usually have multiman clusterfucks


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah apart from the Mox promo, that segment was a mess. I guess Jericho was probably out there to cover for Tanahashi’s lack of English, but if he can’t speak English then don’t do a bloody Face 2 Face.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Mox promo was awesome.
> 
> Jericho promo and the beatdown felt so... random. Like, it's not because Mox was tied into the BCC recently but they really didn't need to have Jericho set up his match here. It kinda buried the Interim World Title match. Then Jericho and the new members get run off/beat up anyway which doesn't make them look any better.
> 
> Really confusing segment. Confusing in why do all that? Keep it simple, Mox and Tanahashi. Jericho later sets up the 6-man tag in a backstage promo.


I think they had Jericho interrupt bc Tanahashi can’t talk. So it’s be awkward for Moxley to do all the talking and Tanahashi just stare and leave


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PISS BREAK! 🤮


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats kind of ame. I thought it maybe it could of been some sort of tribute to the Macho Man much like Bayley does but wtf is a Fuego Del Sol? 😂




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537228049761964032
Yea.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#TeamToni


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That would suck 💀


That would be amazing!!!!! 🥵


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This better be a squash.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That might've been the best promo that I ever heard Toni Storm cut


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

redban said:


> The way Tanahashi speaks, I think Jericho was necessary. Jericho had to repeat “Shut up” because some people in audience didn’t make out what Tana said


Mox had already sold the match with his promo. Tanahashi didn't need to really say anything (and yeah it's better he didn't), and Jericho definitely wasn't needed. The promo didn't need anything extra. Maybe a quick exchange broken up between Mox and Tanahashi, and that's it. The Jericho part brought the whole segment down.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ethan Paige is easily better than Scorpio skyy IMO Looks and Promo wise

Welp he's bout to be buried by Miro...LMAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Omega, no Naito/Andrade, no Danielson, Riho‘ll be in Japan. F*cking BayBay possibly wrestling Okada? I want a refund, Khan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid hour 1. Impressed. 

Bring in Lana please.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro/Page should be good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really wish they would push Ethan Page. He’s got the mic and charisma to do far more than what he’s doing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Does Miro’s arms look smaller?

noticed 2 weeks ago as well


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Give Miro the Goldberg push.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heel vs Heel? Meh. AEW does that way too much


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Crush that geek, Miro.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I really wish they would push Ethan Page. He’s got the mic and charisma to do far more than what he’s doing.


Agreed. He's being dragged down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poetic that Ethan did the Sign of the Cross as he stood on the turnbuckles, since Miro is gonna kill him and send his ass straight to Our Father who art in Heaven.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Too bad Ethan Page has to get geek’d while his lesser other half has gold.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who the fuck does that jobber think she is?! Toni Storm is just a JOBBER! She was right where she belonged when Charlotte was burying her with cake in the face, shes garbage! 

The AEW womens division wont be getting anywhere with jobbers like her! 

To prosper, AEW would need some horsewomen!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Page fucked Miro's arm up, now Miro fucking Page's up. Good stuff.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hoping to see Malakai vs. Miro at some point

Devil vs. God


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rusev vs Chris Masters rn 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Does Miro’s arms look smaller?
> 
> noticed 2 weeks ago as well


Time for him to get back on the magic sauce, BROTHER!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> No Omega, no Naito/Andrade, no Danielson, Riho‘ll be in Japan. F*cking BayBay possibly wrestling Okada? I want a refund, Khan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That is good from Miro

someone hurts his arm - he hurts their arm right back

Good bit of psychology for his future matches

Whatever you hurt of Miro, he will hurt twice as hard back


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Hoping to see Malakai vs. Miro at some point
> 
> Devil vs. God


That should be the finals! Both Miro and Malakai are great picks to win it!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethan is one of a select group of guys who doesn't look physically overwhelmed by Miro. The waiting line is long but I'd like to see him get a sustained push at some point. If Josh Alexander had jumped, a North reunion might have been his quickest way to gold.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hoping to see Malakai vs. Miro at some point
> 
> Devil vs. God


They should have done that last fall when both were really hot.

I think HOB has cooled off Black and Miro has no heat being gone for so long


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537239177204760578


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy shit. Miro did a sick drop kick in picture in picture


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Geeee said:


> Holy shit. Miro did a sick drop kick in picture in picture


Yeah. Match is looking great in the PiP. Shame it's all during the ads..


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

We haven’t seen Ethan Page wrestle in a year and a half. It’s hard to care about him


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro is the babyface in this match. It might just be for tonight but it's clear he could be a face without changing his act. Only thing is it might infringe on Wardlow's babyface monster act a bit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Who the fuck does that jobber think she is?! Toni Storm is just a JOBBER! She was right where she belonged when Charlotte was burying her with cake in the face, shes garbage!
> 
> The AEW womens division wont be getting anywhere with jobbers like her!
> 
> To prosper, AEW would need some horsewomen!


Again I need to remind you that you thought Billy Kay was championship material.... 🙄


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I‘ve already ordered the PPV and I’m regretting it for the lack of shite I like and the presence of the omnipresent ex-nXt midget.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Pray to me Miro" LOL Page with some great work.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> That might've been the best promo that I ever heard Toni Storm cut


She talks funny! I couldnt understand a word she said 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Back to standing around for Scorpio and making dumb faces for Ethan Page


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dang Ethan Page is never gonna win lol…basic squash there


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really great match, another one for the night. They really gotta do more with Page. Wasn't a total squash but Miro did deal with him pretty soundly. Page can definitely be more than that though.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Does Sydal’s voice really sound like that? Way too high


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Slay me Miro!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Primo and Dolph Ziggler bullshitting backstage, what a couple of jobbers!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does Sydal’s voice really sound like that? Way too high


He sounds like he's 12


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Queen of AEW!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Matt Sydal IS Fry from Futurama and I will say that every time he promos.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Dante Martin and Matt Sydal are crap. They shouldn't be on Dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt 'fucking' Baker


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What I miss


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DMD is still my favorite part 😁


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Where the fork is him?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536871464405704705


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

At least Britt isn’t carrying around a pink belt like her lesser half.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537243614782406656


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Primo and Dolph Ziggler bullshitting backstage, what a couple of jobbers!


Is the only thing you can post basically other wrestler names that the people on your screen remind you of?

Man, you are so devoid of an original thought its fucking legit scary


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

And here comes the jobber to stink it up 🤮


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Page is actually an Orthodox Christian IRL, so that was some surprising heel work on his part. And yet his heresy was rightfully struck down by God via his Burly Bulgarian Bulldozer known as Miro.

Hopefully Miro goes all the way and wins the belt.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And the audience goes mild for Toni Storm.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I‘ve already ordered the PPV and I’m regretting it for the lack of shite I like and the presence of the omnipresent ex-nXt midget.


All it needs is a guest booker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> What I miss


Did you miss Billy v Dax?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537243614782406656


Its Rey Mysterio and Eugene 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Toni is one of the few recent WWE refugees I wouldn't mind getting a big push. She carries herself like a star and has been decent in the ring (that's more down to her time in Stardom than WWE).


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And here comes the jobber to stink it up 🤮


Toni Storm will not sleep with you, time to give it a rest.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I still have no idea why Tony Khan took the one thing that got Brit over, which was her mic skills, and now she never cuts promos.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni's lost some thickness. But still has a desirable booty.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Toni looks like a fucking star. I'm over big jawed Britt Baker. Revolve the division around Toni and Jamie ASAP. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I still have no idea why Tony Khan took the one thing that got Brit over, which was her mic skills, and now she never cuts promos.


Remember she was doing epic promos a while back. Now hardly any.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> All it needs is a guest booker


Booker of the Year’s on it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DRose1994 said:


> We haven’t seen Ethan Page wrestle in a year and a half. It’s hard to care about him


Never been keen on him because MJF trumps him so much it's not even funny. However, if Maxwell does actually split from AEW, I'd be open to Page getting a singles run to test his mettle, since he won't have to measure up to MJF right out of the gate.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thunder Borsa


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toni Storm is even worse than Cassie Lee in terms of being a garbage jobber from Australia 🤮


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Respectfully, I’ve seen enough of this Sonny Kiss commercial.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This commercial again


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wtf is trans-feminine


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thunder Rosa making her 20 second appearance for the week.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m way late but from the little I’ve seen I sense it’s not complete shit like last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That commercial only gives me bad impressions that Sonny Kiss is still with AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is the only thing you can post basically other wrestler names that the people on your screen remind you of?
> 
> Man, you are so devoid of an original thought its fucking legit scary


Because they actually do look like other wrestlers though! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> I’m way late but from the little I’ve seen I sense it’s not complete shit like last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last week was utterly the worst shit i've seen from AEW in a long time. Today is way better.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Can I opt out of these Sonny Kiss commercials. Makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The XL 2 said:


> Wtf is trans-feminine


I was wondering the same thing myself.... I'm not gonna bother googling it though. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Thunder Rosa making her 20 second appearance for the week.


The booking of all champions is awful. You know who to blame.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


That sign is peak Fake News™. Cole has a baby bod, hence his war cry of "BAYBAY!"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toni Storm looks like a cross between Cassie Lee and The Crimson Chin 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Because they actually do look like other wrestlers though! 😂


dude… you said ‘eugene’ for Lance Archer

i think you need to adjust your set xD


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Hangman's interview is in the ring, it raises the % chance of Okada appearing. But there's probably a higher chance of Adam Cole (his weekly appearance because we don't get enough of him) or Jay White interrupting him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Just end this soon so we can hopefully get to a Hangman-Jay White promo battle


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Wtf is trans-feminine


That's just being gay with extra steps.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Booker of the Year’s on it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

How the hell is an hour and a half already over??


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

No one in the booth mentions the glove going flying. WTF


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni lookin' like a star.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Toni Storm looks like a cross between Cassie Lee and The Crimson Chin 😂


Bro... you think Toni got a huge chin compared to BRITT JAWLINE BAKER? LMAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> there's probably a higher chance of Adam Cole (his weekly appearance because we don't get enough of him)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking hell that hip attack might have knocked Britt out.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude… you said ‘eugene’ for Lance Archer
> 
> i think you need to adjust your set xD


Must of been the beard I guess 😂

I would of said Vance Archer because that would of been more accurate but hes bigger and better than that now 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Toni Storm’s hip attack does look like it can knock out some bitches


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuck….. she’s out

edit…. Nope, she got me xD


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


^When Toni Storm is on tv!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, I thought Britt was legit concussed. What a sell job! 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

oh shit that piledriver !


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is what Britt gets for putting on the glove to give Toni a colonoscopy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni won? THA FUCK? WOW...SHOCKED.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Did you miss Billy v Dax?


Makor power outage missed everything


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrong person lost tbh.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Clean and convincing win. Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm for the title upcoming

Right call. Britt needs time away from the title


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

You people continue to ignore Rebel. Missing out completely.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm SHOULD be a good match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank God Toni won!

Booker of the Year baby!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF was right about that stupid mark Tony Khan!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome back Clarence Mason


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Toni won! Yes!!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Good God, enough with the constant run-ins… 🙄


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Makor power outage missed everything


damn, missed a banger

5 stars IMO - look it up for sure


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Toni Storm looks like a cross between Cassie Lee and The Crimson Chin 😂


Toni Storm is one of the best looking girls on AEW’s roster


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that Doudrop's long lost relative?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't believe they beat Baker that clean and that suddenly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Willow is very bubbly and likeable. Her theme music is catchy too.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A Fat Sasha Banks appeared! 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Was this recent? Because if so, TK finally ditching the Zoomer Fuccboi haircut is one of best booking decisions he's ever done.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony's face LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Did you miss Billy v Dax?





RapShepard said:


> Makor power outage missed everything


I missed it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Please give the mic to Jay White if he’s there


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope Jay comes out and kicks Boreman's ass.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How many Sashas are there?! Stop with the Sasha wannabes! 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Willow in tha house


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

It feels like Page is a step above everyone on the show thus far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Willow is very bubbly and likeable. Her theme music is catchy too.


She has better mic skills than 70 percent of the AEW roster.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adam Page!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Adam Cole interruption upcoming


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Speaking of Britt, my money's on Tony


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman Page has arrived. The poor fucker couldn't even qualify for the title he just lost.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that Doudrop's long lost relative?


Willow is legit

she’s pretty good


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

The staring at your opponent has increased by 1000 this week jesus christ


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The XL 2 said:


> I can't believe they beat Baker that clean and that suddenly.


If they had D.M.D. jobbing to that scrub Ruby Soho than its not really that hard to believe.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ugh.....


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I know I can Google but why is there a 1980s logo that says Road Rage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh, this manlet.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol oh boy here we go.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jesus, they can't keep him off TV for a single week. 🤣


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!!!

ADAM COLE is STILL getting TV time (as he should)!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adam Cole... 😪


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Page vs Okada and Cole vs White?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

J.R. saying shiznit is arguably a top 10 AEW moment for this year.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’ll take Cole over Page any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Was this recent? Because if so, TK finally ditching the Zoomer Fuccboi haircut is one of best booking decisions he's ever done.


Couple of years old I think


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, f*ck off, BayBay.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Your weekly Adam Cole segment


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I must say, I love the way Adam Cole speaks. I can see why they wanted to pair him with Keith Lee as a manager. 

Disappointing he doesn’t take his physique more serious. He’s a wondrous talker.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]Bladerunner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Jay White! The worst Bullet Club leader ever! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes! Just let Jay talk for 5 minutes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The bladerunner is sort of a Bray Wyatt move


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adam Cole would suffer a broken back if he wore that big ass belt.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The motherfuckin switchblade!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

More Hangman/Cole segments, really?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Bullet Club wishes it was still had Balor as the leader!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jay White sounds like Pac. Close your eyes and listen to him.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Page vs Okada and Cole vs White?


Tag team. Cole and White vs Okada and Hangman


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Every time Jay White says ‘world’ it sounds like he’s going WOOAAAHH!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Umm, fuck you Cole. Just fuck you.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Oh, f*ck off, BayBay.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jay just told Cole to stfu up. I love it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but...........

I cant wait for the Forbidden Door stuff to finish. I want AEW to focus on AEW stars, not stars from outside.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Adam Cole... 😪


Dude's got a baby bod and a dad hairline. However, he has my respect for snagging a babe like Britt.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cole just got dweebed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Every segment is a guy coming out with a belt. Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Umm, fuck you Cole. Just fuck you.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its been the Switchblade era for a few years and Jay White still has yet to do anything to get the Bullet Club over like it was before he took it over 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan must have some vanilla midget factory somewhere where he can churn out 30 something year old white dudes that are anywhere from 5'7-5'9 and 150-175lbs that have the same generic hair and facial hair.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jay White is like better Adam Cole. Can we trade?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm…that does add some intrigue if it’s Jay White vs someone else.

Omega is the obvious choice if he’s healthy given their history


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cole is a very beta male. Omega and Jay are the alphas of the Bullet Club lineage.

Also, I really hope he was bluffing about Okada not being there.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Switchblade couldn't even see Cole as he walked passed him, hit the gym Adam.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, Jay White became an instant babyface in my book for crapping on both Hangman and Cole.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Let the Kenny rumors begin!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Jay White is like better Adam Cole. Can we trade?


Agreed. Send Adam Cole a one way ticket out.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I also got something for you, BayBay!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that Doudrop's long lost relative?


Watch Viper eventually end up All Elite 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, Jay White and Adam Cole are both great promo workers


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Switchblade don’t answer to no fat skinny noodle-armed twitch dweeb bitch.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page isnt bad, hes actually improving! He just wasnt ready for a title run yet


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony looks like Hogan compared to Bay Bay


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Superkick partee!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yay! They kept the ladder match!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Couple of years old I think


Well shit, guess we'll still have to endure that vile haircut of his continuing to meddle with his mental capacity as a booker. :T


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

This should be some fun


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, Jay White and Adam Cole are both great promo workers


Cole is great on the mic. But White’s accent makes him standout. I think he’s really good at connecting to an audience bc it’s like he’s having a conversation with them. Cole gives promos more like a speech.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That Jay White face turn.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No mention of Hardy’s absence


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well… White punking Cole was unexpected

colour me interested


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I remember when Christian was hyped as a big signing.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. Send Adam Cole a one way ticket out.


It would probably just be easier to flush his skinny ass down the Toilet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay i'm tired of Jungle Shits, give the belts to the Bucks. At least they are more entertaining.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Adam's look of disbelief is meme-worthy, not gonna lie. Too bad fancy emotes were scoured from WF by the Russo-tier powers that be.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

We need a title switch tonight, with Christian beating the shit out of Jungle Boy in front of his mom.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If its not Hangman and not Cole, if Danielson is facing ZSJ, and if Kenny is still out... then who? There's no other upper card babyfaces available really. Maybe Samoa Joe, but he's coming off a defeat to Cole. Darby vs White would rule but no one would give Darby a hope of winning. Wardlow can't be losing right now either.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Tony Khan had the common sense to just disqualify the Hardys and keep this match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro that ladder is too short... only Lucha is gonna be able to grab the titles. 🤣 😭


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If its not Hangman and not Cole, if Danielson is facing ZSJ, and if Kenny is still out... then who? There's no other upper card babyfaces available really. Maybe Samoa Joe, but he's coming off a defeat to Cole. Darby vs White would rule but no one would give Darby a hope of winning. Wardlow can't be losing right now either.


What if we're going for the MOST cross-over option?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Caster on Rampage, will he diss Vince? 👀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Nick Jackson kind of looks like Drew McIntyre when Drew was in 3mb 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ewww Matt Jackson ate that bad


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I remember when Christian was hyped as a big signing.


His match with Omega was great, but it makes no fucking sense why he’s been a terrible manager for Lucha Garbage for what over a year or at least close to a year now? He’s too talented for that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bucks are so fucking good man


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is the shit AEW was gonna have Jeff Hardy do BTW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Luchasaurus getting his shit pushed in


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're going a million miles per hour here. Crazy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

today's show is better than last week. something tells me Tony received a happy delivery today.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks are so fucking good man


Undersell


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These mother fuckers are going balls to the wall at 100 miles per hour! Spot fest city, baby!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I remember when Christian was hyped as a big signing.


"Its Christian" 😂


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

No mention of Jeff Hardy tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I want the belts back on the Bucks, but the outcome of this is very unpredictable, especially with Jungle Mom at ringside.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> If its not Hangman and not Cole, if Danielson is facing ZSJ, and if Kenny is still out... then who? There's no other upper card babyfaces available really. Maybe Samoa Joe, but he's coming off a defeat to Cole. Darby vs White would rule but no one would give Darby a hope of winning. Wardlow can't be losing right now either.


Maybe the belt won’t be defended at all. Jay White will wrestle some tag match or something


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

2 table on table spot is going to be insane


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This show needs MJF back!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> today's show is better than last week. something tells me Tony received a happy delivery today.
> 
> View attachment 125283


Cocaine ad in one gif


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! More Ospreay matches


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

FrankieDs316 said:


> No mention of Jeff Hardy tonight


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The ref got the table ready 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This must be one of the best Dynamite's in quite some time purely from an in-ring perspective. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its Tanahashi! He's Asuka! 😂


no he's not


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks are so fucking good man


agree


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Maybe the belt won’t be defended at all. Jay White will wrestle some tag match or something


If there was any kind of justice in this world.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why are the refs holding the damn ladder?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Refs coming in to hold the ladder. 🙄


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Luchasaurus still getting his shit rocked lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

“Macho Man-like”

You shut yo fucking mouth.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shades of Bully Ray there with Luchasaurus laying on the table like that 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> Why are the refs holding the damn ladder?


“This is wrestling.”


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


That's the face of a geek who just got told by his babe of a GF that having a baby bod and a dad hairline is a 1-2 combo that'll make her drier than the Sahara Desert.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Luchasaurus still getting fucked up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that might the first time the team that set up the elaborate table structure actually put their opponent through it instead of going through themselves


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Bubba Ray bump circa Summerslam 2000.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luchasaurus big goofy ass went through the tables!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Luchasaurus delivering a flying elbow to the tables 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> that might the first time the team that set up the elaborate table structure actually put their opponent through it instead of going through themselves


I mean they pretty much beat the fuck out of them the whole time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yessss, Bucks are the first two-time AEW tag champs! Awesome match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rosa vs Storm at Forbidden Door? They should do that match on a Rampage. They shouldn’t have AEW vs AEW on this crossover PPV


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yessssssssss!! BUCKSSSS!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What sucks about this is Kenny Omega not being here to win belts with them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks of Youth are champs again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Spot monkeys win


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Bucks are phenomenal and can put on a hell of a show. Great showing from the former champs. They all have amazing chemistry.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you, Christian.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Seems forced now the turn.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Eh, good thing tag division is irrelevant, Bucks as champs again sounds terrible. Match wasn't that great either tbh. I wonder if Hardys were going to win it.

Oh shit, Christian heel turn though. Now that's good stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's stealing Edge's shit!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

YES!!! Beat the shit out of him Christian


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

What is Great Value Edge doing in the IMPACT ZONE!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HEEL CHRISTIAN! 😀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

FUcking finally. That was some blue balls on that turn


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

‘YOU SON OF A BITCH’

Classic JR returns.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>












If Cole's smart, he'll actually hit the Rogaine, weights in order to keep his freak on a leash so he'll always get his full release.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Christian turned on Jungle Boy!
@Hannah 18 @Catalanotto


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Conchairto!


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

FINALLY HEEL CHRISTIAN CAGE


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Right in front of Jungle Mom too. Good gawd almighty!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

What a scumbag this Christian fellow is.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO dude how tf he just gonna steal edge gimmick and facial expressions


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian just went FULL EDGE!!!


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Time to bring in this man


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Luchasaurus might turn too. Christian was concerned about Lucha's well-being


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes Christian!! Let's Go!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Christian should start his own Judgement Day stable


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I’m glad Christian turned on Jungle Boring


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DAMN YOU CHRISTIAN CAGE, YOU BRILLIANT HEEL BASTARD!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Def 8.5/10 Dynamite. Other than the Wardlow match, I thought it was very good episode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Christian, you bastaaaarddddd!

what a great Dynamite


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Much better than last week's Dynamite. Great opening, great ending. Solid show overall.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol Jungle Mom (I think) dropping f-bombs galore on the post show footage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

" You raised a piece of shit. "

Christian dissing Jungle Boy's family on the FITE stream which is still going.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent program! Way to erase last week's vomit-inducing elements of a poor excuse of a wrestling show. Tonight shined, and the ending was fucking good. Finally, good shit pal!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is that Jungle Boy’s sister flipping the bird to Christian on FITE?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian to join the Acclaimed and ask them to drop a beat so he can spit some dope rhymes like its 2005. 😎


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> Why are the refs holding the damn ladder?





Ham and Egger said:


> Refs coming in to hold the ladder. 🙄


safety?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jungle Boy brought it upon himself for being a vanilla midget cosplaying as Tarzan. Maybe now he'll learn his lesson and actually start clanging and banging heavy weights instead of fiddling around with those bite-sized barbells used exclusively by grannies, soccer moms and muscular dystrophy victims.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Christian to join the Acclaimed and ask them to drop a beat so he can spit some dope rhymes like its 2005. 😎


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


About fucking time! 

Few thoughts:

Will Dino help his partner if so would it be 2 vs 1? Or will Jungle Boy handle it alone?

Also, i kind of hoped Jungle Boy turned heel and went Hollywood. Oh well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the plan was for the Hardys to win, but Jeff fucked up so the good Christian boys, the company men, the always reliable Young Bucks get an unplanned second title reign.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> safety?


Of course but its jarring and takes me out of the match. If the spots allows for that much room for error, where you need not one but two refs to hold the ladder, why do it at all?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge turns face
Christian turns heel

Nice.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jungle Boy will be out injured and return to avenge his arch nemesis Christian under a new name.

Judgement Boy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think Luchasaurus might turn too. Christian was concerned about Lucha's well-being


i long thought Christian and Judas Dino would make a great Christian / Tomko like dynamic / team

JB can go singles - its time


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i long thought Christian and Judas Dino would make a great Christian / Tomko like dynamic / team
> 
> JB can go singles - its time


Judasaurus?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Christian saved this episode of Dynamite!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Much better outing compared to last week. Jericho vs. Ortiz was a solid opener. Eddie is always great, even when he's not wrestling. Ospreay vs. Dax was great. The main event delivered in being a flippy spotfest. And while Toni vs. Britt was nothing amazing, it was at least a good improvement on their last match.

Honestly the 2 things I didn't care for were the Wardlow thing, which just came across as a mess, and the Hangman/Jay/Cole segment. We're less than 2 weeks from the show and they're still teasing who what the IWGP Title match will be.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Christian to join the Acclaimed and ask them to drop a beat so he can spit some dope rhymes like its 2005. 😎


They definitely should have had an Acclaimed vs Christian battle rap while Christian was still a babyface


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Of course but its jarring and takes me out of the match. If the spots allows for that much room for error, where you need not one but two refs to hold the ladder, why do it at all?


kayfabe, the refs priority is the safety of the wrestlers

just ignore them bumping on ladders and tables xD


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Christian turned on Jungle Boy!
> @Hannah18 @Catalanotto


HE IS A LEGEND


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tony trusted Jeff so much that he was about to throw the belts on the Hardys lmaoooo


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> So the plan was for the Hardys to win, but Jeff fucked up so the good Christian boys, the company men, the always reliable Young Bucks get an unplanned second title reign.


Thank god. I promised I would turn heel if The Hardys won the belts and I don't think I'm ready for the heat.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't help but feel like The Hardyz were originally gonna win this match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly the 2 things I didn't care for were the Wardlow thing, which just came across as a mess, and the Hangman/Jay/Cole segment. We're less than 2 weeks from the show and they're still teasing who what the IWGP Title match will be.


I think they are drawing it out to help Dynamite with ratings. Next week's show could easily be "find out who Jay White will face at Forbidden Door", which would include the return of Kenny Omega on Dynamite.

With the Bucks back with the titles, I could see Kenny coming back next week on the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> Jungle Boy will be out injured and return to avenge his arch nemesis Christian under a new name.
> 
> Judgement Boy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Much better than last week's Dynamite. Great opening, great ending. Solid show overall.


I could've used 69 more seconds of Adam Cole and Britt Baker on TV though 


















Edit:

The show tonight was great though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 125287


who are the sisters with JB?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Awesome show

Glad Sammy is back with Jericho

The Redeemer killing it as usual

Jungle Boy is just so sexy. That bastard Christian better leave him alone 😂


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It’s something about AEW putting on casual 4+ star matches on weekly television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tay & Sammy fits in very well with JAS

glad we have Le Sex Gods again


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Jesus, they can't keep him off TV for a single week. 🤣


The guy is a company workhorse (even while being injured/hurt), and he's criminally underappreciated for it.

I remembered how he (along with the 3 other Undisputed Era members) worked 4 respective grueling matches within a 7-day period for Survivor Series week back in November 2019.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy should just turn heel and go Hollywood.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Honestly hopefully this is the catalyst that ends jurassic express and let's jungle boy go solo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great show overall. Solid 8/10.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DrEagles said:


> Time to bring in this man
> View attachment 125285


The Christian Coallition!

Captain Charisma, the Instant Classic, Da Champ is Here.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Ahh, always enjoy a heel turn when done correctly.
It’s been properly teased for a while and was done very well.

Good Dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> Ahh, always enjoy a heel turn when done correctly.
> It’s been properly teased for a while and was done very well.
> 
> Good Dynamite.


I kind of was hoping a swerve... Christian would align with JB, both turn on Dino. JB goes heel and Christian can talk for him lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Jungle Boy should just turn heel and go Hollywood.
> View attachment 125289


JB doesn’t have the charisma or mic skills to pull off a convincing conceited heel pretending to be a Hollywood star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> JB doesn’t have the charisma or mic skills to pull off a convincing conceited heel pretending to be a Hollywood star.


I know!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome show tonight. Dax vs Ospreay was phenomenal and the Ortiz/Jericho match had the crowd HOT. Nice Tanahashi appearance too.

Kenny Omega won't be facing Jay White, neither guy can lose. I think they still go with Hangman vs White with White winning, then they would obviously have Moxley win for the even trade-off. 

Overall: 8.5/10


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy Shit!!!!

Jesse is saying Sasha Banks has been released on the review of Dynamite!!!!

JD and Jesse.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> We need a little snatch tonight, with Christian beating the shit out of Jungle Mom's jungle in front of Jungle Boy.


Corrected


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Most of the show I really enjoyed, but some things missed. Jericho/Ortiz was a good match and the aftermath was as well. Sammy being back with Jericho is for the best. On his own he's fine, but he's much better with Jericho.

Wardlow/20 Security just... it was bad. The match just felt awkward. Maybe it was always destined to be that, but in my head I thought it would be a lot more fun. I think part of it is that a lot of the security guys' bumping really didn't look that great (a few did). Secondly the weird thing at the beginning where a bunch got eliminated being knocked off the apron. Then the pinfalls... half the guys didn't even get pinned really because their shoulders weren't on the mat. Usually that's fine to overlook in a non-elimination match, but in something like this it just seemed like a huge oversight.

Ospreay/Dax was awesome. MOTN and this is the type of introduction someone like me needs to Ospreay. He killed it tonight, of course he was also in there with a great opponent. Just a fantastic Dynamite match. Would give it ****1/4 I think. Really loved it.

Mox promo was also awesome, and is how you sell a match. They're doing a good job of telling this story and making this match out to be big time with two guys on a collision course... well at least until Jericho went out there. His promo, while unnecessary, itself was fine on the ramp. Then Jericho basically hijacked the segment and made it all about his match. Sorry, but you don't take what I assume will be the Forbidden Door main event, and even if not that, then the Interim AEW World Title match and use it to build a tag match and announce new members to your group. Just really poor placement of that.

The other really great match of the night was Miro/Ethan. Loved the bit of storytelling they had there where Ethan went after Miro's arm/shoulder, Miro then goes after Ethan. Just was a hard hitting match with some good selling and reminds me again that Ethan Page is actually a really good talent. To me he's an MJF-lite... but even an MJF-lite is still great and better than a large potion of the roster tbh. He's also got size on MJF so he's got that going for him. I think these two can deliver an amazing PPV main event-quality match with the right build. Miro really gels well with guys he can go back and fourth with, and this one was no exception. Just increases my hopes that Miro/Wardlow happens and gets some time/hype. And Page... they need to start pushing him over Scorpio soon.

Page promo was good, as was Cole's but I really don't want to see these two interact anymore.

Main Event... felt like I've seen it before. Your typical ladder match. More or less your typical Young Bucks match. Was bored throughout. Really don't know what to say about this, but nothing felt special about it.

Christian heel turn was sick though, I figured it was coming at some point but it did catch me off guard here for some reason. Should've known it was happening after Jurassic lost the tag belts and Christian was coming out/helping Jungle Boy out. Feel so dumb that it got me.

Overall I'd say a great episode.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Holy Shit!!!!
> 
> Jesse is saying Sasha Banks has been released on the review of Dynamite!!!!
> 
> JD and Jesse.


Not really a shock after she and Naomi threw their toys out of the pram a few weeks back. Would be very surprised if she’s not in AEW ASAP.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christian after the show went off the air. 😂


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The Wardlow match will be geeky as 20 different people come at him one at a time.
> *Jeff Hardy will probably do something to ensure he's out for more time.*
> Good to see Miro back in action though.


This post aged very well, much to the chagrin of the Hardys.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PG Punk said:


> This post aged very well, much to the chagrin of the Hardys.


All of those statements pretty much came true. How Jeff did it was the only thing I wasn’t guessing correctly. 😆


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Very good show tonight but there will be rage and you know why.

Hair vs hair was solid and the addition of the man whore and the puta into JAS is great. This was great Jericho. We got both Jericho's tonight.

The Wardlow stuff was fine. Not as fun as it should have been though. Alot of the powerbombs were ugly. Thank fuck for no courtroom segment. 

Dax vs Ospreay was fucking phenomenal. Absolutely the match of the night

As promised the rage. I'm the biggest Ospreay mark in the world. Especially when he went heavyweight. I can forgive Tony and Japanese Tony for jobbing my country men to the rag tag bunch. But to give him orange jizz when you have Darby allin doing fuck all, jungle boy, or fenix or even fucking Trent or Dante, hell fucking Strickland or Keith Lee is just insulting.

I hope Tony and Japanese Tony Khan get localised testicle and shaft monkey pox and Justin Bieber disease and the worst most itchiest, most incurable rash on the bottom of their feet.

Mox tanahashi face off was great until rockstar voldemort, hardly free of disease's and the dementor stuck their nose in. 

Toni vs britt I skipped until the finish. Sign me up for toni vs Rosa. 

Page vs miro was great 

Would have crapped on hangman and Jay white and Coles segment but I pissed myself laughing at Adam Coles facial expression when he was rejected 

Main event was every bucks match I've seen before with plunder. Dino is a trooper for that multiple table spot. Right team won as much as I hate anything elite and era and bc related 

Christians heel turn was very well done 

7 out of 10. Would have been 9 but Jericho jerichoed


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Christian after the show went off the air. 😂



Damn, JB's birthday is tomorrow [Well, today now for me]. I guess the piece of shit will be sucking his birthday cake outta a straw.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I have seen a video on You Tube where Tony Khan came (what seems to be) after the show to talk to the crowd and he apologized. Everyone knows what might have happened?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> All of those statements pretty much came true. How Jeff did it was the only thing I wasn’t guessing correctly. 😆


The Wardlow match was a waste of time, and Miro is being booked very well so far since he's been back. I am interested in how far they're going to take the "Kick God out of heaven and take over"


Araxen said:


> I do wonder if the All-Atlantic belt is one that does tours of duties in other promotions worldwide. It'll get eye's on the AEW name in other promotions. It won't surprise me if someone from DDT or NJPW wins it.


I hope they don't give the title to a wrestler who doesn't wrestle very often on AEW television. They need to feature the new title on Dynamite and Rampage every week or two. Giving it to somebody who only occasionally wrestles on AEW TV would be pointless.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to say that I enjoyed this week's Dynamite. Great opening match between Jericho/Ortiz. Was wondering if Jericho was going to chop his hair off but I guess it was Ortiz who had to do the honors for losing the match. I did chuckle at the reveal of Sammy Guevara being back with Jericho. Along with his gf Tay Conti. Its just fitting and that was a loud reaction from the crowd booing Sammy. Ospreay/Harwood match was a good one. Mox/Tanahashi promo was fine too and I was wondering if Tanahashi was going to talk a lot but he was kept to one line which is on par with Japanese superstars. Isn't that right Asuka? 

The crowd loves Miro. I am rooting for him too. Want to see big things from him. Wow Britt Baker lost a match. Toni Storm needed it more so its fine. Nice spots in the main event Ladder match. The Young Bucks really know how to be creative. I did react to this one. Glad the Tag Team Titles are off Jurassic Express. And nice swerve from Christian to solidify the heel turn.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Christian after the show went off the air. 😂


Should have ended with. 

Christian: So we still on for later tonight?
Mother&Sister simultaniously: F**** no. (look at each other)


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Heel Christian... Finally. This will be something special. I can also see Luchasaurus siding with Christian in coming weeks. 

Ladder match was perfect. These guys just went all out. More than made up for the lack of Hardys.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great show. 

Great main event.

The Bucks are in my top fave tags all time.

How good was Storm - go Aussies

Things I didn’t like:

OC. I am completely sold on osprey, but now he’s wrestling OC
I was really hoping Jericho would shave his head. I reckon that would have elevated him to an even higher level than he is
The Wardlow match was dumb. A good two on one would have been better. The aftermath was fine. Now give him the TNT title.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I loved this episode going to be honest, only have a couple of complaints.

I probably liked the Wardlow segment a lot more than most and that's fine I like just turning my brain off and watching over the top dominance (the only thing bothering me about the match itself was announcing like 5 of them as eliminated when they weren't and were just pinned later anyway that was just bad, the dumb pins I didn'tmind for the fun visual but can admit was dumb). Did feel completely blank when Lambert sent in the UFC guys though that just felt flat for me.

My other complaint is setting up OC vs Ospreay. I think OC is fine as a midcard fun gimmick hell my favourite matches with him really play into that and being more lighthearted (His first one vs PAC and against John Silver) But when he has matches with main eventers including an AEW title match at one point that's when he feels like he really doesn't belong and it's a similar problem here with him getting a standout singles match against a top NJPW wrestler for one of their biggest titles. He's constantly pushed above where he fits in for me.

Rest of the show I absolutely adored this was a great episode overall honestly and even these complaints are minor.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

AEW needs to stop rushing from segment to segment. I feel like I have no breathing room watching


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Fantastic show really enjoyed it


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I was a little miffed that Jurassic Express held onto the titles at the PPV, and as much as I’m not a Young Bucks fan, I think this is the way to go. Someone taking the titles off of them means more than it does taking it off JE. They can give a more meaningful rub to a new team as two assholes you want to see lose. 

Christian turning on JB… well, finally. I think they milked it a bit too long but it’s finally going where most wanted it to. Christian vs JB should be a good promo. JB’s first meaningful individual feud. Looking forward to it (despite JB cooling off in the past year). 

They need to shorten these womens matches. Idk. I like both girls but it could’ve been 3-4 minutes shorter. Maybe I’m being nitpicky — it wasn’t bad, but at that time it just takes me out the show. 

FTR vs Osperay was a tremendous match. The more I see Dax, the more he reminds me of Chris Benoit. Weird to say — doesn’t resemble him physically, but stylistically and with his tightness, I see it. I’ve said it before, but Osperay reminds me of AJ styles circa 2006-ish. Only gripes with the segment was Aussie Open come across as Indy jobbers to me, and OC’s return. Eh. He just automatically clowns everything up. There’s a high stakes beat down going on in the ring, and his music hits and he casually struts down the isle. 

The Wardlow segment was a pitiful mess. Just a unorganized, nonsensical segment. 

With all the being said, this show was a big step up from last week and I enjoyed it for the most part.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AEW needs more PPVs. We see what happens when there's actual focus on a show to build on. This week's Dynamite was much better than last week's, which makes 2/3 of the Dynamites post-Double or Nothing very good.

1. Fun opening match with an unexpected result since the babyface usually wins hair vs. hair matches. Sammy disguising himself as Fuego del Sol and then joining Jericho (along with Tay) was fun and the right call. Sammy was dead in the water. Now he and Tay can use their heat appropriately.

2. The Wardlow vs. 20 guys stipulation sounded fun on paper but it just didn't work in practice. The crowd wasn't into it even if they appreciated him. The appearance of Wardlow with those two UFC guys at the end shows Tony is serious about him though. Hopefully the promos with Lambert will keep Wardlow moving forward, which is what he needs. Above all, he cannot stall.

3. Dax vs. Ospreay was one of the best matches I've ever seen on Dynamite. I loved it from bell to bell. Not too many obnoxious flips. No self-indulgent finisher kickout spam. Just two guys going at it until one of them beat the other. Fantastic stuff. The post-match built up Forbidden Door well, though I'm not happy to see Orange Cassidy again by any means.

4. Moxley did his job excellently and promoted Tanahashi through the language barrier. Jericho appearing again with his crew was fun and added to both Blood and Guts and the Forbidden Door card. Nicely done.

5. Miro is just fantastic. Anybody wondering if there's a babyface turn in the works? Because that's what it felt like last night. The crowd just loves him. Of all the contenders to be the inaugural champion, he's probably the strongest. You know he won't flop with it, though part of me wants to see Black win and get his momentum back.

6. Baker vs. Storm was decent enough. Thunder Rosa just feels like so much of an afterthought as champion. She should lose it ASAP but Toni Storm isn't a much better replacement right now. Meanwhile, Hayter needs to break out on her own already.

7. Hangman's emo cowboy shit act is getting stale. Something needs to happen with him. I'd like to see him vs. Okada and the loss makes him snap or something. And of course Adam Cole had to be there, because of course. At least Jay White's appearance was helpful for Forbidden Door since it keeps us guessing who he'll fight.

8. Main event went about as everyone expected it to. I'd have much preferred for Team Taz to get a run with the gold. That would have been far more interesting than another Bucks title reign, but at least the titles are off Jurassic Express now, whose run was an unambiguous failure. Christian's heel turn was also expected, but welcome.

Overall a good show. Not like two weeks ago, but much better than last week and a typical dead space Dynamite between PPV events. Again, this is why AEW needs more big shows. I hope Forbidden Door is a permanent part of the calendar. It's kept Dynamite focused since DoN. Tony needs to add one more. I would say a New Year Dash style show in January to set the tone for the year to come, so you have six big shows instead of four. It would work wonders in keeping Dynamite on track week to week.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Loved the show last night, start to finish. Nothing really bugged me. My only minor critique would be that the Wardlow segment (which overall I didn't mind) went on a bit longer than probably needed. I had no idea who the two UFC guys were...the one with the sunglasses seemed up for getting in the ring, while the other dude looked like he had no idea what was happening. Just kind of awkward.

I kind of wish Jurassic Express dropped the titles to a different team that could have used the rub (like Santana and Ortiz, but it seems like now Ortiz is being pushed as a singles guy). Still, I get why they went back to the Bucks with the belts. The Undisputed Elite need some gold again (Cole's Owen Hart win aside). 

Christian Cage turning heel is awesome. Heel Christian is the best Christian. I think the feud with Jungle Boy will be really good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ospreay vs Orange Cassidy will be a Top 3 match on the PPV, and I say that as someone who is and was pissed off that they’re wasting Ospreay on Cassidy.

But yeah, that match will be a Top 3 banger and gonna show another Omega-like quality in Ospreay’s range in terms of match types.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh! And goddamn Ospreay for showing up on Dynamite. I enjoy disliking him from afar. I did not want to become a fucking fan. I preferred playing along to he and Omega’s “feud”, doing my best Vince McMahon to downplay someone on the outside.

Now he is here, and I find myself enjoying him. He’s a damn good fill-in for the lack of Omega on the shows.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

1). The hair vs hair match was good, and as I predicted, Jericho did not shave his head. He needs that hair to look rock-ish when he's on stage with Fozzy late this year. I think Ortiz cut his scalp with the razor at the end though.

2). I do not want to see that commercial involving that black gay wrestler (don't know his name). They showed that commercial twice

3). Toni Storm beats Britt clean and relatively quick, which was a good move. What isn't a good move, however, is that they have having Rosa vs Toni at Forbidden Door: this PPV is a crossover event, so every match should be NJPW vs AEW. They shouldn't do this woman's match at this PPV. In addition, Forbidden Door is just 10-days away, so they're not giving much time for a Rosa vs Toni rivalry to develop. Rosa and Toni should feud for weeks, and then they should main-event a Dynamite episode.

4). I thought Moxley's promo against Tanahashi was good, but the Jericho interruption seemed out of place. Based on how badly Tanahashi struggled to just say, "Jericho, shut up"; I think they shoved this Jericho interruption to protect Tanahashi on the mic. But if the guy can't talk on the mic in English (and they know he can't), then why did they schedule a face-off in the first place?

5). As for Moxley vs Tanahashi, I would find it pretty cool to see Tanahashi get the interim title: it would take guts to give the belt to another promotion's top guy. The main issues are whether Punk can return soon enough to beat Tanhashi, and is Tanahashi going to be able to stay in USA long enough to hold the belt until Punk's return?

6). Ospreay had an good match, though obviously Dax was losing. I'm glad Orange Cassidy is back, but as Ospreay is the IWGP US Champion, I'm concerned Cassidy may be eating a loss at the PPV.

7). Re: Jay White / Adam Page / Adam Cole ... I'm not sure who they can put against Jay White if it's neither Page nor Cole. Is Omega able to come back? I don't think they can keep the IWJP World Title off the card, especially after they've already teased a title match at the PPV. And speaking of -- if Okada won't be at Forbidden Door, why did they mention him in the first place? They get people's hopes up that he'll wrestle against Page or Cole, and then they kick us in the guts by announcing that he won't be there. Don't get people's hopes up in the first place!

8). No mention of the Hardy's. But regardless, the main-event was good, and I'm interested in heel Christian vs Jungle Boy.

Overall - Much, much better show than last week


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

The pacing of the show was very good. 
The opener was a good match and a good swerve with Sammy so now he's turned heel again? But Sammy is better as a heel anyways. 

Wardlow vs 20 securities was boring. It's been awful booking of Wardlow since the hot MJF feud. 

I still don't understand the new title belt but hopefully Miro gets the belt as he's a badass.Ethan Page should be used a lot better than he is. 

Very annoyed to see Orange Cassidy he sucks he is the worst. And Will Ospreay is gonna be wrestling him? Wtf 

Jon Moxley and Tanahasi I have zero interest in. 

I didn't catch the ladder match but I saw the ending and loved it. Good heel turn and JR finally coming alive on commentary. 

Overall the pacing a lot better, it didn't come across like it was all over the place.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you AEW.

Back to normal this week with an excellent show that felt like it went by quickly. The Young Bucks are the best.

That's it. That's my analysis of the show... The Young Bucks are the best.



FrankieDs316 said:


> AEW needs to stop rushing from segment to segment. I feel like I have no breathing room watching


It's just the 2-3 seconds of lead-in and out of each segment, that's all.

For example, when the Darby Allin promo aired, there wasn't any commentary before it, so it was unexpected to see his face.

He started talking about 0.1 seconds into the promo.

Easy to fix.

Just have promos begin with about 2 seconds of seeing the character before they start speaking.

Easy.

That's what public speakers do when they go up to a podium.

Professional speakers will pause for 2-3 seconds behind a microphone before the begin.

Makes them look important, gives the audience a moment to prepare their attention.

Don't have to change the pacing of the show, just air the 2 seconds of video footage before someone starts talking.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> I have seen a video on You Tube where Tony Khan came (what seems to be) after the show to talk to the crowd and he apologized. Everyone knows what might have happened?


Probably apologizing for the Jeff Hardy situation, since people would've bought tickets expecting The Hardys to be on the show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dax vs. Will was one of my favourite TV matches this year. Just such slick, high-level pro wrestling that made both guys look great. You just know that if it was possible, Tony Khan would throw a blank check at Will and strap a rocket to him.

The main event was arguably just as good in its own way, that being the car crash spotfest. Like many, I can find spotfests tiring but when they're done well, they're great. And the Bucks do them as well as anyone in their big matches. Not only that, but it had a great cliffhanger ending with Christian turning after months of teases. This allows JB and Luchasaurus to transition quickly to something else.

Also thought Jericho vs. Ortiz was good at accomplishing what it wanted to. Jericho has been reborn again since the Eddie feud and doing some good work. The near fall where Eddie hit the backfist and Ortiz covered was absolutely perfect in both execution, timing and the kickout drama. Then the Sammy swerve which I'm good with too.

I thought a great junior like El Desperado could have had a better intro, but it's good to see him. And it gives Archer something to do. He's basically becoming the singles version of Butcher & Blade, the muscle-for-hire who loses the big match.

I also didn't like the Wardlow vs. 20 jabronies segment much. Not so much the idea of it, but it felt boring and you could see/hear the crowd lose interest. It went four minutes which is a long time for Wardlow vs. 20 faceless guys. They should've cut it to half of that then transitioned to the Scorpio/Lambert stuff, which was the intention (closing one arc and beginning another).

Miro vs. All Ego was decent, if a bit methodical and monotonous at times (especially during the ad break). It's a match that you forget the day after but did its job.

Toni vs. Britt was meh but alright, more down to Toni than Britt, although Britt did a great job of selling the hip attack in the corner, looking legit concussed at first. Toni won quite decisively which should be a big deal, but felt kind of just there in the usual women's slot on Dynamite. I think this was the right call and TR vs. Toni could be a very good match, even though it doesn't need to be on Forbidden Door (that'll be TK again bowing to the concern trolls who called Forbidden Door a 'sausagefest').

Overall, a pretty awesome show and may be one of the best in-ring TV shows of 2022.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

what a show! really enjoyed dynamite this week this is when the forbidden door shtick works, loved Christians heel turn, loved dax vs osprey, loved ortiz vs jericho my biggest negative tho is wardlow they are entering the strowman stage of the push where squashing these nobodys mean nothing anymore do something with substance and when you do dont just do powerbomb symphony imo wardlow was better before he started that crap


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Who was that Willow lady who cut the promo, challenging Jade? 

I don't know her from anywhere and couldn't find much about her except the name online. She cut a good promo and I'd tune in to see her wrestle.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Who was that Willow lady who cut the promo, challenging Jade?
> 
> I don't know her from anywhere and couldn't find much about her except the name online. She cut a good promo and I'd tune in to see her wrestle.


She's made an appearance or two on Rampage and was on the ROH PPV against Mercedes Martinez. Mostly, she is an Indy wrestler that has made a lot of appearances on Dark. I assume she is now on an AEW deal of some sort, but not quite #allelite similar to Skye Blue and Julia Hart


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hair vs. Hair Match
Chris Jericho vs. Ortiz: *YAY!*
Post-match Sammy reveal and Ortiz haircut: *YAY!*

20-on-1 “Class Action” Handicap Match
Wardlow vs. Plaintifs: *BOO!*
Post-match shenanigans: *BOO!*

Will Ospreay vs. Dax Harwood: *YAY!*
Post-match scrap: *BOO!*
Orange Cassidy return: *YAY!*

Forbidden Door “Face-to-Face”
Jon Moxley & Hiroshi Tanahashi: *YAY!*
Interruption, scuffle, and match announcement: *BOO!*

All-Atlantic Championship Qualifier
“All Ego” Ethan Page vs. Miro: *YAY!*

Backstage
Dante Martin & Matt Sydal: *BOO!*

Toni Storm vs. Britt Baker: *YAY!*
Thunder Rosa appearance: *BOO!*

Backstage
Tony Schiavone interviews Stokely Hathaway: *YAY!*
Willow Nightingale interruption: *YAY!*

Promo Segment
“Hangman” Adam Page, Adam Cole, & Jay White: *BOO!*

AEW World Tag Team Championship Ladder Match
Jurassic Express vs. The Young Bucks: *YAY!*
Post-match beatdown: *YAY!

Overall: YAY!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Oh! And goddamn Ospreay for showing up on Dynamite. I enjoy disliking him from afar. I did not want to become a fucking fan. I preferred playing along to he and Omega’s “feud”, doing my best Vince McMahon to downplay someone on the outside.
> 
> Now he is here, and I find myself enjoying him. He’s a damn good fill-in for the lack of Omega on the shows.


did you see him starting the match with the Kenny taunt?

dude is slick xD


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

First full show I've watched in a while.

-Heel Sammy back with heel Jericho? Good stuff. They were great together.
-Legit turning Wardlow into Goldberg? Alright. Match was as bad as I predicted. Seriously, I'm not joking. It's the New Blood Gauntlet. Also I dig the new theme. AEW needs better pyro though. Early TNA had better pyro, like way better pyro. See video:


Spoiler










-Unsurprisingly Dax/Ospreay was great. Ospreay looks and carries himself like a star. Would have been a guy who's contract I would have bought out if I was a billionaire. Still think the introduction of him was lacklustre. Crowd was hot.
-Nice to see Wahoo McDaniel and Blackjack Mulligan mentioned on TV.
-Tanahashi is just one of those guys who looks like a star. One of the best ever.
-All Atlantic title makes no real sense, but it looks better than the TNT title so it's a win. Glad Miro is back.
-I still hate the new IWGP title
-You should be glad Jeff Hardy was not in this ladder match because I'd never shut up about how reckless it was. Guess you could ignore me though.
-Thank god the JE reign is over. What a dud. The ladder match was a ladder match. I'm sick of them and there's nowhere else to go with this match. I can't call it a bad match of course, but I've been watching wrestling for over 20 years. Seen it all.
-Christian is a way, way better heel so I'm looking forward to that. Jungle Boy is gonna be shown up hard unless he finds a personality.
-The JB turn needed Don West, the most underappreciated commentator (until the last few years) of all time. Thankfully the tide has turned on that.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537259636792909831
AEW has great wrestling, but the actual direction continues to be drab. It's hard to not watch AEW for said great wrestling, but that's all I really get out of it. I could get that anywhere else if they didn't sign up and hoard everybody. 


In a vacuum though?.....pretty great show!


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

another clusterfuck of an episode. TK is destroying any chance of this company creating stars. Britt Baker was killing it last year as champ and was being compared to the top wwe female wrestlers...she is now an after thought and is jobbing to ditzy haggards like storm just so they can set up a rosa vs storm match that no one gives a shit about. Tks insistence that eveyone gets to be champ and gets title shots is ruining any chance of creating legit stars.

wardlow continues to lose momentum and authenticity post mjf feud with the contrived and pointless 20-1 match. crowd wasnt buying it. 

cant wait until the njpw crap ends. Its confusing enough trying to follow TKs OCD booking with a bloated roster....and now there is this njpw crap that only makes it impossible to follow unless you are one of the few americans that watches njpw.

with that said osprey looks like a stud and had a great match with dax...and naturally bipolar TK decides to put him in a joke match with OC at the ppv. 

These shows are hard to watch without Punk or MJF.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I am puzzled by the way pins work in AEW. How does stacking up four guys with only one with his shoulders on the mat eliminates all four of them?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I am puzzled by the way pins work in AEW. How does stacking up four guys with only one with his shoulders on the mat eliminates all four of them?


They don't work that way. It was a one time thing that was only done in the moment.

The whole thing was pretty bad though.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I am puzzled by the way pins work in AEW. How does stacking up four guys with only one with his shoulders on the mat eliminates all four of them?


Kayfabe, referee just made a judgment call, as they're allowed to. Having Wardlow pin every single one of them individually just wasn't practical


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm going early with this take:

Wardlow's new music was a terrible mood killer and could've been a factor in dampening the crowd reactions for his match.

If you missed AEW's Youtube hype for this episode, you missed an amazing promo between All Ego and Miro. It was absolute gold - the kind of promo that would appeal to everyone... especially Scorpio Sky's reaction to one of the best promo lines of the year.

As good as Dynamite was, surely AEW can find at least 1 minute to air a shortened version of that promo exchange.

A legendary tier promo didn't even make the cut for TV... AEW still has so much room to improve, which is pretty exciting.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you see him starting the match with the Kenny taunt?
> 
> dude is slick xD


Yep. The slow hand raise thing..? Yeah. I noticed it, but I didn’t take it as “mocking”.

To me, it was a very Kenny thing to do, drop the subtle body language or move or something into your match that says hello to those who have elevated you or inspired you to get to where you are today.

Just like when Kenny hit Moxley with a random dropkick at Winter is Coming and popped up to do the Okada arms out thing. It’s just one of those subtle Easter eggs that make these guys all great.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> another clusterfuck of an episode. TK is destroying any chance of this company creating stars. Britt Baker was killing it last year as champ and was being compared to the top wwe female wrestlers...she is now an after thought and is jobbing to ditzy haggards like storm just so they can set up a rosa vs storm match that no one gives a shit about. Tks insistence that eveyone gets to be champ and gets title shots is ruining any chance of creating legit stars.
> 
> wardlow continues to lose momentum and authenticity post mjf feud with the contrived and pointless 20-1 match. crowd wasnt buying it.
> 
> ...


Britt Baker was killing it when she had Kenny Omega in her ear and writing all of her stuff. She fell apart as a promo and performer the minute Adam Cole showed up. Go back and watch her stuff, and you’ll see when she fell apart.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Yep. The slow hand raise thing..? Yeah. I noticed it, but I didn’t take it as “mocking”.
> 
> To me, it was a very Kenny thing to do, drop the subtle body language or move or something into your match that says hello to those who have elevated you or inspired you to get to where you are today.
> 
> Just like when Kenny hit Moxley with a random dropkick at Winter is Coming and popped up to do the Okada arms out thing. It’s just one of those subtle Easter eggs that make these guys all great.


yeah, the slow hand raise thing

definitely did not take it as a mock

more like a ‘look at me, i’ve arrived and i am king now’ sort of thing


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I am puzzled by the way pins work in AEW. How does stacking up four guys with only one with his shoulders on the mat eliminates all four of them?


New York Rules, count your own pinfawls. Russo coined it on an episode of Thunder.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy fuck, what a Dynamite. Dax vs Ospreay and the ladder match fucking ruled. The hair match wasn't bad either, great great show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, the slow hand raise thing
> 
> definitely did not take it as a mock
> 
> more like a ‘look at me, i’ve arrived and i am king now’ sort of thing


Yep. Felt like an homage.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Joe Gill said:


> These shows are hard to watch without Punk or MJF.


I agree with this, without them this show just looks like any other wrestling show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I am puzzled by the way pins work in AEW. How does stacking up four guys with only one with his shoulders on the mat eliminates all four of them?


Its the same logic as Roman Reigns stacking Edge/DB on top of each other


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Did Broken Matt write this promo for Fuego?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537524770056675328


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Britt Baker was killing it when she had Kenny Omega in her ear and writing all of her stuff. She fell apart as a promo and performer the minute Adam Cole showed up. Go back and watch her stuff, and you’ll see when she fell apart.


She never promos now anyway. It’s the only thing that made her distinguishable. I think she mentioned Jericho is who helped her most with promos.


3venflow said:


> Did Broken Matt write this promo for Fuego?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537524770056675328


Lol love how Fuego is shooting that from his own middle to lower class neighborhood. Makes him relatable. Well done


----------

